# Bunker Hill Pickle display



## NHkeith (Feb 3, 2014)

I added 4 new/color varieties to my collection this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is the updated display:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Advertisement on Cloth backing:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is my rendition of the advertisement above:


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice collection.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 3, 2014)

looking good !! i always liked those smaller aqua horseradish bottles. good luck as you add to your collection. jim


----------



## Sand_pontil (Feb 4, 2014)

Those are stunning! Ive dug one aqua Bunker Hill Pickle jar. How do you know whether these things are irradiated or not? The colors are beautiful but I don't think I would be able to tell irradiation from the real deal.


----------



## NHkeith (Feb 4, 2014)

I really don't think they are irradiated. bunker Hill pickle was out of boston, and some of the bottles were made a lyndeboro NH. (Right up the road from me).. I got lots of these from Lyndeborough collectors here in the New Hampshire/mass area. I know the ambers and aqua's are spot on..a green large size lighthouse sold on ebay for $1400+ last year.also the glass works auction at the Manchester show has a great lot of them in a variety of colors..


----------

